# New addition



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Newest custom we built. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice looking ride! Hopefully the gal it is for loves it also!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am def digging it as long as it is for a chick lol


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes it's for my better half. We built it to her liking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

It's also the first pink Ed hardy brute AMR graphics did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

